# Shape for Forum Pipe



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, I am looking for some help with the forum pipe shape. I know I am not going to be able to please everybody with this and I am not going to do a poll just in case the top two the carver can't even do. But what I am looking for here is shapes you would buy and the shapes you wouldn't buy.
So again the question is

*Shapes you would buy*
for me it is a horn
*Shapes you wouldn't buy*
for me it is a billiard

Thanks for all the help so far. I do know this depends on the carver a lot as well, but to be honest with you I am not exactly sure who it is going to be and this is one of the things I have to talk with maker about to see if he will do it.

Kyle


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Less desireable: Canadian, Lovat, Poker.
More desireable: Billiard, Horn, Dublin, Pot, most bent shapes.
Most desireable: Bulldog, especially bent bulldog, Rhodesian.

But honestly, as long as it's well executed, most traditional shapes are fine. Freehands can go either way, some can be beautiful, some can be hideous.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

It covers a lot of ground but I prefer bent pipes.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

As far as more classic shapes go, I'm partial to bulldogs, rhodesians, and dublins. Not a big billiard fan.

Most things unusual are cool by me. For example, I really like this tankard that Tinsky did: http://www.amsmoke.com/Index Folder/IMAGES4/SB641.JPG


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

croatan said:


> As far as more classic shapes go, I'm partial to bulldogs, rhodesians, and dublins. Not a big billiard fan.
> 
> Most things unusual are cool by me. For example, I really like this tankard that Tinsky did: http://www.amsmoke.com/Index Folder/IMAGES4/SB641.JPG


Yeah I saw the tankards, he had a couple differnt ones and I really like them, I will mention that to him as well to see if it is even possible.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

I love Authors, apples, zulus and the like.

Don't mind the standard billiards , pots, and bulldogs.


Don't care for much in the 1/2 to full bent styling.

Other than that i'm easy.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I would buy the tankard/pot shape or bulldog.

I would not buy a billiard, or anything with more than a 1/4 bend.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Like: Bent 1/4 or 1/2 of the following: Squashed Tomato, Apple, Rhodesian, Bulldog.


Shawn p


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

croatan said:


> Most things unusual are cool by me. For example, I really like this tankard that Tinsky did: http://www.amsmoke.com/Index Folder/IMAGES4/SB641.JPG


Yeah, that's pretty nice.


----------



## davemo (Mar 25, 2007)

I could go for just about any shape so so long as it is bent (1/4, 1/2, whatever).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ShawnP said:


> Like: Bent 1/4 or 1/2 of the following: Squashed Tomato, Apple, Rhodesian, Bulldog.


:tpd:

he's also made some nice looking "author" shaped pipes, and a kinda "rounded volcano" shape as well.

sounds like a lot of ppl like the rhody/bulldog style.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Likes: Bulldog, Rhodesian, Ball, Author, Squashed Tomato, Apple (with ¼ or ½ bent).

Dislikes: Billiard, Lovat, Poker, Dublin, Calabash, Tankard


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Well here some some bad news for you guys, my talk with Rad Davis consisited of the pipes he couldn't make for us and most of the ones on your guys list you would like to buy is the bulldog, and squashed tomato or apple and Rad told me he wouldn't be able to do that. But there are other carvers out there.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

whatever shape - I will probably buy one anyway because it is a forum pipe.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

joed said:


> whatever shape - I will probably buy one anyway because it is a forum pipe.


Thanks for letting me know Joe and being really open to it.p


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm all for a bulldog.

Not so much for a billiard.


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Bulldog definitely, I would absolutely not buy a churchwarden. Maybe a bullwarden.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

i'd love a bent bulldog, author, apple, etc, anything bent 1/2 or 1/4

but ill pretty much buy anything, i need some nice pipes and it _is_ the forum pipe


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Nutiket_32 said:


> but ill pretty much buy anything, i need some nice pipes and it _is_ the forum pipe


Agreed.:tu


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

The shape im MOST interested in - cutty.
Close 2nd Zulu 

Shapes i like - Billiards, canadian, Lovat (well most straight pipes i really like)
bulldog only if its a squat dog....
volcanos are cool...

shapes im not interested in... Anything with too much bend (more than 1/4), Horns, pokers/poker variants...

-hyp


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

Most interested in - Bulldog/Rhodesian, and I like at least some bend.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

i'm looking for a horn but i'm ok with a bulldog, thats what the majority wants, i'm not too particular to a specific size its more the style and craftmanship that i really enjoy.


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

ShawnP said:


> Like: Bent 1/4 or 1/2 of the following: Squashed Tomato, Apple, Rhodesian, Bulldog.
> 
> Shawn p





IHT said:


> :tpd:
> 
> he's also made some nice looking "author" shaped pipes, and a kinda "rounded volcano" shape as well.
> 
> sounds like a lot of ppl like the rhody/bulldog style.


:tpd:

I'm with both of themp

I will probably pick one up regardless unless I really dislike it for some reason. I would balance a prefrence to bent pipes, I would be far more likely to get one if its a bent pipe.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Sniper2075 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I'm with both of themp
> 
> I will probably pick one up regardless unless I really dislike it for some reason. I would balance a prefrence to bent pipes, I would be far more likely to get one if its a bent pipe.


:tpd:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

rutkus said:


> i'm looking for a horn but i'm ok with a bulldog, thats what the majority wants, i'm not too particular to a specific size its more the style and craftmanship that i really enjoy.


I'm totally with you on this man. I've been wanting to try a bulldog anyway.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Everybody loves a Bulldog or Rhodesian. 1/8 to 1/4 bend is my preference.

Can we do something unique or fun with the stem? Acrylic in different colors maybe?


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Depending on who is making these, we may wish to consider shape suggestions from the carver himself. For example, if you look at Tinsky's club pipes and Christmas pipes, he does a lot of shapes that don't appear in the regular product line... perhaps something distictive would be cool, and would possibly have greater future collector value. If all we want is a regular bulldog or Rhodesian, you can order one from Mark any time.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Here is the one I was thinking of.
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2302942400100140610GmXitI

If you want to see bigger pics it is also at this link.
http://www.amsmoke.com/Index Folder/TODAYSWORK3_18_07.html Picta 1
Also you don't have to get that finish, there are a lot of different finishes that Tinsky offers that on his site but I am pretty sure this will be the shape.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

kheffelf said:


> Here is the one I was thinking of.


Pretty cool. I'd buy that for sure.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

that's a size 5, any chance he can make size 4's and if that would bring the price down any?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

IHT said:


> that's a size 5, any chance he can make size 4's and if that would bring the price down any?


What's wrong with a size five? Too big for your delicate hands, Greg? 

For the extra $20 or so, I think it might be nice to have one done that size.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> that's a size 5, any chance he can make size 4's and if that would bring the price down any?


If I remember correctly this thing retailed around 175 for the Black and Tan finish so that would be 160 for a blast, dark coral 145. But Mark told me he is going to call me this week and we will talk about this a little more, come on Greg, size 5 is a nice pipe.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Call me crazy--but I don't care for that Picta shape. It's big and clunky looking to me.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> If I remember correctly this thing retailed around 175 for the Black and Tan finish so that would be 160 for a blast, dark coral 145. But Mark told me he is going to call me this week and we will talk about this a little more, come on Greg, size 5 is a nice pipe.


I like that a lot and would buy that 100%

Greg size 5 is ok, why do you want a 4? (curious is all)

Shawn p


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

ShawnP said:


> why do you want a 4? (curious is all)
> 
> Shawn p


He already said he wondered if it might bring the cost down.
He's thinking of the wallets of his dominion.
:tu


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

a.paul said:


> He already said he wondered if it might bring the cost down.
> He's thinking of the wallets of his dominion.
> :tu


It would bring the price down 20 bucks at all finishes.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

a.paul said:


> He already said he wondered if it might bring the cost down.
> He's thinking of the wallets of his dominion.
> :tu


Thought it would be more then that considering it would only be a $20 difference.

Some folks like smaller pipes.

Shawn p


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Thought it would be more then that considering it would only be a $20 difference.
> 
> Some folks like smaller pipes.
> 
> Shawn p


I really don't have a big pipe so I wouldn't mind owning a size 5, but when I talk with Mark we will figure things out, not even sure if this is going to be the pipe but he did say he would be able to do this one.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> I really don't have a big pipe so I wouldn't mind owning a size 5, but when I talk with Mark we will figure things out, not even sure if this is going to be the pipe but he did say he would be able to do this one.


I am in no rush brother 

I was just curious is Greg had any other reasons for a 4 other then the $20 difference.

I like big and small (shut up paul :fu ) , they all have their purpose.

Shawn p


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> I am in no rush brother
> 
> Shawn p


I am not in a rush either but things are happening a lot faster than I thought they would. But I have no idea how long it will take Mark to make the pipes and also when he can start making the pipes.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I would most likely be game with whatever the majority likes.
I am a pipe whore.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no real preference over size 4 or 5, was just wondering.
i have a host of LARGE bowled pipes. i'm starting to pick out more of my smaller sized bowls lately, maybe it's due to the tobacco's i'm smoking just happen to be for those pipes... don't know.
my sasieni bulldog is a group 4, and i like that size. not too big, not too small.
i don't think a size 5 would be too big.
and a.paul is right, i was also thinking about peoples wallets with the comment.

i'll see if i can dig up some photos of some of his previous pipes as well.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

a.paul said:


> Call me crazy--but I don't care for that Picta shape. It's big and clunky looking to me.


I agree. I do like the first two better and the 1st special order...not sure if they're being considered.



kheffelf said:


> ... this link.
> http://www.amsmoke.com/Index Folder/TODAYSWORK3_18_07.html Picta 1


He's got alot of real nice pipes. Most likely, the next steps would be to pick out a few nice styles, see if he can do them in the price range, and choose/agree on the one we want.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i like this "volcano" shape, although this one's done in black & tan, i'd probably want coral carved myself (i like rusticated pipes).
i'm also not a fan of the "line/groove" thingy that goes around the bowl though. would rather just leave it off, but that's me.

it was done in conjunction with this rhodesian (also in black & tan).

as you can see, i like the slight bend, and the rhody/bulldog/volcano/author shapes he does.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I agree. I do like the first two and the 1st special order...not sure if they're being considered.


The special order on there if I am not mistaken is the hawkbill which is the same price as a size 6 which gets a black and tan at 205. He also says the hawkbill is a harder shape to make and I know one of the pics of the horns I sent him he said it was to difficult to make, so I am sure it is the same for the hawkbill.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't really care what we decide to go with, just let me know who to pay and how much, and I'm in!


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

I like the volcano, and the rhodie/author shapes. Not sure about the black and tan look...but I believe it was mentioned we'd probably be able to choose our finishes?


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

a.paul said:


> I like the volcano, and the rhodie/author shapes. Not sure about the black and tan look...but I believe it was mentioned we'd probably be able to choose our finishes?


Yes, the finishes will be up to the buyer, I am working out on which ones he can do. I know a blast finish will take a little longer to make since he doesn't blast his own pipes. But, I would like to have at least 3 different finishes, one being the coral, maybe a blast, and maybe the black and tan, but I know he is down for doing different finishes just don't know how many different ones he is willing to do.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

pistol said:


> I don't really care what we decide to go with, just let me know who to pay and how much, and I'm in!


:tpd: It should be roundish with a place to put some 'baccy, and a straw-like attachment to sip smoke through. :tu


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

pistol said:


> I don't really care what we decide to go with, just let me know who to pay and how much, and I'm in!


Thank You!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

check out this unique bent, only i'd want it without the lines (i'm sure that would happen if i asked for a coral carved).


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

I know this is a straight but this is a very cool pipe. Also the price on this is at 285 but it is a 2 star.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

IHT said:


> check out this unique bent, only i'd want it without the lines (i'm sure that would happen if i asked for a coral carved).


I have a Pete just like that, only with birdseye.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> i like this "volcano" shape, although this one's done in black & tan, i'd probably want coral carved myself (i like rusticated pipes).
> i'm also not a fan of the "line/groove" thingy that goes around the bowl though. would rather just leave it off, but that's me.
> 
> it was done in conjunction with this rhodesian (also in black & tan).
> ...


I LOVE both of those and in B&T even 

Greg,

I know you were looking out for the wallets bro, I was just curious if you had any other reasons as you already stated above 

Shawn :tu


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

I like all of these so far. If Mark winds up being the guy that does the pipes, I'll be pretty pleased. I think he has a pretty dialed-in sense of aesthetics, and most of his shapes are very attractive.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

IHT said:


> check out this unique bent, only i'd want it without the lines (i'm sure that would happen if i asked for a coral carved).


i really like this one and the rhody greg posted earlier, although the one kheffelf posted first was nice too. Size isn't really an issue for me since i dont have a bunch of either small or large, but if we are taking a vote on (so to speak) i'd go for a smaller one (4 vs. 5)


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

IHT said:


> check out this unique bent, only i'd want it without the lines (i'm sure that would happen if i asked for a coral carved).


I'm definitely liking this one, but I would like it even more in emerald green >.>


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's a coral listed in 2/21/07. 

Tinsky: "Though difficult to gather from the picture, this size 6, dark coral, bent ball has a fantastic contour connecting the bowl and the shank."

$175



The more I look at the Tinsky pipes, the more confident I am that we can find a suitable one for the "Club Stogie 2007" collector pipe.

kheffelf and others...thanks for taking the time to put this together. :tu


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Blake, I like that pipe. I wasn't sure about most of the coral finished pipes I'd seen...but that's cool. Sorta looks like brains, lightly grilled with a nice sauce.

(I'm a fan of that weirdo on the travel channel who goes to weird places and eats weird stuff, LOL!)


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

a.paul said:


> Blake, I like that pipe. I wasn't sure about most of the coral finished pipes I'd seen...but that's cool. Sorta looks like brains, lightly grilled with a nice sauce...


 I wasn't even looking at the corals until Greg mentioned them.

Here's one of his 2006 Christmas pipes: (very similar for $150)


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

IHT said:


> check out this unique bent, only i'd want it without the lines (i'm sure that would happen if i asked for a coral carved).


I like this shape alot. Great shape thats perfect for herfs. I want a pipe that is beautiful but the larger the bend the more difficult it will be to take along on trips/herfs.


----------



## Sniper2075 (Jan 26, 2007)

So far so good as far as I see. I love some of the ideas so far. I'm just not a straight pipe guy, I prefer a slight bend. Looking to get an Oom Paul but will only have one, I much prefer the 1/4 bent plus or minus a touch.

Also that Volcano that Greg, IHT posted is great, would love one of those.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

croatan said:


> Most things unusual are cool by me. For example, I really like this tankard that Tinsky did: http://www.amsmoke.com/Index Folder/IMAGES4/SB641.JPG


The shape and the finish of the above pipe is growing on me. I actually like that better than the rhodesian bulldog.

_*I will still go with what we decide._


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

We've all had our :2 worth and it seems the majority of us prefer a slightly bent (1/8 to 1/4) pipe with the shape being a squat bulldog/rhodesian/apple/squat apple/author type of pipe.

with that, i think we can move on and find us a shape that we'll be happy with from a carver we'll be happy with.

i ask that you please keep the PM traffic toward kheffelf, who's heading this operation for us all, to a minimum (he's not a mod with 500 PM storage space). if you have any issues, please direct them to me.

when new information is available that is important enough for a group decision to be made, you'll get that info.

thanks

edit - just did a quick "count" of how many ppl said what they liked/preferred
bulldog/rhodesian had at least 16
author had 6
apple/tomato had 7
volcano had 4
picta had 3
ball, zulu, and horn had 2
tankard had 1

the most disliked was billiard.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> We've all had our :2 worth and it seems *the majority of us prefer a slightly bent (1/8 to 1/4) pipe with the shape being a squat bulldog/rhodesian/apple/squat apple/author type of pipe.*
> 
> with that, i think we can move on and find us a shape that we'll be happy with from a carver we'll be happy with.
> 
> ...


just a bump to remind you all of what you said you'd be fine with.


----------

